# Why do I keep losing HDMI signal?



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Can someone please help me. I have a Samsung BD-P1500 and I have it connected using a HDMI cable and when I turn my Bluray player on it comes on for about 5-10 seconds and then the screen goes black and it says "No Signal" I have used multiple HDMI cables and Inputs on my Tv and same results. Ugh what is going on? Am I missing something? It was working fine and I unhooked it to move it and hooked it back up and one day this crap started. I would appreciate any help Thank You.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Rikinky said:


> Can someone please help me. I have a Samsung BD-P1500 and I have it connected using a HDMI cable and when I turn my Bluray player on it comes on for about 5-10 seconds and then the screen goes black and it says "No Signal" I have used multiple HDMI cables and Inputs on my Tv and same results. Ugh what is going on? Am I missing something? It was working fine and I unhooked it to move it and hooked it back up and one day this crap started. I would appreciate any help Thank You.


Maybe your Samsung settings reset when you unplugged it. Use a connection other than HDMI just to review the output settings. Make sure the Samsung's output is set to a setting your TV supports.

You can try this too:
Press and hold the FF button on the front of the player for more than 5 seconds (no disc inserted). All settings are restored to the factory default.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

You are not stating what TV you are using nor it's vintage...

Here is the deal (likely) HDMI performs a "handshake" to set resolution and to synchronize the HDCP protocol. Its been doing this since Day one but HDMI 1.1 was problematic on a number of manufacturers TVs when the set featured multiple HDMI inputs. This was cleared up by 1.2.

If your set is a Samsung there is likely a firmware update to fix it. If a Toshiba sell it and get something newer.

I put up with this issue on an 05 vintage 62 inch Toshiba set for years and finally pulled that set out of service last Sunday YAY! If the handshake missed I had to unplug the TV from the wall (power center actually) (finally put an inline switch in place so I could just reach back and switch the power off) to get it to resync.

In my case I was using HDMI devices through various HDMI receivers over the years everything from HDMI 1.1 through 1.3.

I had to switch to that input on the set, turn on the receiver and let it handshake, after it stabilized then I could select the HDMI port for the device I was going to view on the receiver and let it stabilize, THEN turn on that device.

Failure to do that might lead to success some of the time. Following that procedure I never had the problem but it was a pain.

Check for firmware updates on both devices before you claim defeat but it may be just possible the hardware is incompatible.

Another possibility is the resolution you have manually set in the BD player is not supported by the set? Can you use component or composite to poke through it's menus and ensure its not forcing something your TV does not support. OR perhaps during its automatic set during handshake the test locks on an unsupported resolution and thereby fails. In that case manually set a resolution you know the TV does support.

Is there an analog audio source connected to the same input as the HDMI? Some sets have this so you can use a DVI to HDMI connection for a PC along with composite audio. I've seen what you describe happen on one of my newer Toshiba sets when the same input got audio from both the HDMI and its companion composite. Shouldn't matter but it did...

Don "I've uttered many swear words over HDMI issues" Bolton



Rikinky said:


> Can someone please help me. I have a Samsung BD-P1500 and I have it connected using a HDMI cable and when I turn my Bluray player on it comes on for about 5-10 seconds and then the screen goes black and it says "No Signal" I have used multiple HDMI cables and Inputs on my Tv and same results. Ugh what is going on? Am I missing something? It was working fine and I unhooked it to move it and hooked it back up and one day this crap started. I would appreciate any help Thank You.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Rikinky said:


> Can someone please help me. I have a Samsung BD-P1500 and I have it connected using a HDMI cable and when I turn my Bluray player on it comes on for about 5-10 seconds and then the screen goes black and it says "No Signal" I have used multiple HDMI cables and Inputs on my Tv and same results. Ugh what is going on? Am I missing something? It was working fine and I unhooked it to move it and hooked it back up and one day this crap started. I would appreciate any help Thank You.


Hook it up via analog composite cables or component video. Then check it's menu settings and make sure HDMI is set aqs the output method, then go back to HDMI and you should be fine (given that it was rset from being unplugged for so long).


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys I resolved the issue. I had to hold the ffwd button down until it reset all my settings and then I had to unplug it and replug it and then it started working again. Very strange! But thanks for all the info.


----------

